# My First Paphiopedilum micranthum bud!



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 23, 2017)

The only credit I get on this is that I have kept it alive as I bought this plant in very low sheath at a show from Ten Shin (they were selling lots of micranthum and armeniacum, but I picked the one and only plant that was in low sheath out of the box haha) in January.

It was bare root and I didn't expect it to develop due to all the stress it had gone through.

To my surprise and delight, the little thing that looked nearly dead and dry for nearly two months started to develop fast since about two weeks ago! 
It did have a very big root system for a single growth plant. Maybe that helped.

I hope the pouch won't be sagging down low on this bloom. 

I potted them both of them up in orchiata, pertlie, hydroton and top dressed with sphagnum moss.
Placed by the bright window with widow open so that they stay as cold as possible. 

I now have a few plants of this species from different vendors and these two latest ones are the largest at 9 inch leaf span.
All are supposedly a blooming size but some are amazingly small, which I prefer, but they all have beautifully marked leaves.


----------



## Don I (Apr 23, 2017)

Very good.
Don


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2017)

Good luck.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 27, 2017)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 21, 2017)

It should do fine. Just don't move it around a lot ( as in changing its environment ) and it will be fine.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 21, 2017)

I hardly move things around in general. 

It has been slowly growing a runner in the last two months or so. Barely an inch. Very slow. 

I have two other plants of micranthum in bud. I have heard that this species can bloom any time of the year, but it is rather strange. 

Others are slowly growing new leaves.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Jul 22, 2017)

You have done very good. Good luck


----------



## chris20 (Jul 23, 2017)

Keep us updated.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 24, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Good luck.


Wait a minute! Isn't that one of the plants you snuck in early and bought out from under me at Rutgers!? :viking: No problem, it was the hang hybrids I really wanted.


----------



## Slipper lover (Jul 24, 2017)

Good luck


----------



## blondie (Jul 25, 2017)

Exciting I have this species which I'm hoping to bloom


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 25, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Wait a minute! Isn't that one of the plants you snuck in early and bought out from under me at Rutgers!? :viking: No problem, it was the hang hybrids I really wanted.



Ten Shin had a box full of micranthum and another full of armeniacum.
Only one was in low sheath, which most people would have thought was a leaf coming out, but I quickly picked it up along with one more.

I didn't have high hope as it was bare root and travelled overseas, but it made it! 

Now, that other one is in low sheath. 
So, I have three micranthum in sheath at the moment. I have bought some from Thanh via eBay earlier this past winter into spring. didn't expect these to come into sheath during the summer, but I'll take flowers any time of the year! haha

Now, only if my armeniacum put their act together...something must be horribly wrong or they just happen to be crappy plants. super slow. Someone needs to make GMP armeniacum with bean sprout DNA. lol


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 25, 2017)

The flower of this plant was posted back in May in the photo section. 
The flower didn't last very long, about couple of weeks I think.
It has been growing a new shoot now. slowly.

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44062&highlight=micranthum


----------



## NYEric (Jul 27, 2017)

Ok.


----------



## Gilda (Jul 28, 2017)

Congrats !:clap:


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks!
I hope these others will be prettier, hopefully!


----------

